# which rotary



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

as title, money no object really (dont want to waste money though), just want the best performance etc and needs to be variable, whats the best option ?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

i think the makita is pretty good , i think johnnopolis has one


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I wanted the metabo as first choice but a good deal came up on ebay for a nearly new Makita, you won't go wrong with either


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

which model number for the metabo and makita ?,(wonder if theres more on ebay),, and what pads and plates do you use


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I check ebay every day mate and no luck for months and then 1 appeared! None at my last check today!!

Metabo would be my first choice if as you say funds are unlimited! I use any flat pads so sonus das/sfx but prefer megs pads. Backing Plates, Alex sells them at SP.

You won't be able to order from here but this is the metabo

http://www.topoftheline.com/metabopolisher.html


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ok, any dealers in the uk then or am i best importing ?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

The MF velcro pads look the biz.............anybody know where from in the UK?

Bryan


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

whats the dewalt DW849 like ?

here http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004RHIP/104-4162384-8379925?v=glance&n=228013


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

182_blue said:


> whats the dewalt DW849 like ?


^^As good!

Metabo in UK is £190 and Makita is £170

In this case its not worth importing mate

Screwfix do the makita for £169, in the us its $170, add on shipping, import and hassle of step down and its not worth it mate


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll take a note of the Ref No and see what the price is like through work and let you know.

Do you have the Ref No of the Metabo & Makita.

Bryan

PS we never use DeWalt at work they tend not to stand the pace or take the strain............not a fan!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ok, thx, who does the metabo ?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

182_blue said:


> ok, thx, who does the metabo ?


If that question is for me Shaun..........we use various suppliers at work......could come from just about anywhere really!

Bryan


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

If you want to try a Metabo Shaun, feel free to drop in and have a go on mine 

It's lightest in it's class, lighter than a PC.

It's electronically controlled, so no 'bogging' under load.

It's quiet.

It has an on/off switch, so you can't 'feather' in.

It doesn't have 'handles' so you can get it into tighter spaces.

Steve


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Me too Steve........I don't have the bottle to go at it with a rotary without practicing on someone elses car first eh  

Bryan

PS which model is that Steve?.......would the Metabo PE 12-175.........it seems to be the only one in either 240v or 110v!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

It's the PE12 - 175










Steve


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

were did you get yours steve ?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

From a local 'Nut & Bolt' supplier, through our Companys books.

I've seen some good deals on the web for the Met, it's worth doing a Google.

Steve


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh im googling now, seems to be struggling, is it a 110v ?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll be back I'm just off out in the Vee  ........Stu says there's a bit of a squeek coming from it...........no doubt I'll be getting the blame for that aswell eh  

Bryan


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Mines 240 volt.

Steve


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

google only finds one and thats 110v ?


----------



## Stuart (Nov 26, 2005)

http://www.tool-net.co.uk/p-324774/metabo-pe12-175-240v-angle-polisher.html


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

thx stu, found that one, anywere else ?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Is there any preference 110v or 240v?

Bryan


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh about 130v bryan lol




sorry just had to do it, 110 will need me to lug the transformer about, i would prefer the 240v, can anyone find it cheaper than £180 ?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

:wall:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Here's one: -

http://www.powertooldirect.co.uk/index.html?lang=en-uk&target=d1682.html&lmd=38729.962419

And another 2: -

http://www.elliotts4tools.co.uk/prodtype.asp?PT_ID=170&strPageHistory=cat

And HSS are often replacing thier kit although it has usually had a hard life!

Bryan


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

182_blue said:


> yeh about 130v bryan lol
> 
> sorry just had to do it, 110 will need me to lug the transformer about, i would prefer the 240v, can anyone find it cheaper than £180 ?


No mate and believe me I tried lol!!

Either spend the next few weeks trying and then pay that price or pay it now!!

If you find it cheaper I'll become a :newbie:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ahh ok, dont like to overpay lol, so anyone heard of this tool net, or power tool direct ? ?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll see what I can do at work..........we usually get about 30% discount!

And that's the 130v............you're sure now yeah  

Bryan

PS is it only the Metabo you're interested in?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

bryan your the man, yeh the metabo is probably my only weapon of choice


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

http://www.tooled-up.com/ManMicroCategory.asp?MID=MET&CID=4&SCID=16&MCID=581&TYPE=1

Metabo

http://www.tooled-up.com/ManMicroCategory.asp?MID=MAK&CID=4&SCID=16&MCID=581&TYPE=1

Makita

http://www.tooled-up.com/ManMicroCategory.asp?MID=RBA&CID=4&SCID=16&MCID=581&TYPE=1

Bosch

I would go for the Makita or Metabo both have bonuses, after using the AOTE a few times im temtped to buy a better rotary.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looks like the metabo for me , just need it with discount not ;-)


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Shaun,

The girl in the stores is on the case I should find out tomorrow...........watch this space :thumb: 

Although the Makita polishers look good.........she's looking at them aswell!

Bryan


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

cool bry, thx, i will be on work email tomorrow if you need me 

thx matey


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

which backing plate should i use the 8" or the 6.5" ?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

It will come with an 6.5 inch plate as std for the 8 inch pads, a 5-5.5 inch late is needed for the 6-6.5 inch foam pads


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

How's about this one........*Makita B06040*.........they say it doubles as both an orbital and a rotary........just google it and it comes up :thumb:

Bryan


----------

